# Holiday light show super-loud subwoofer thump?



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

My car's light show audio always starts off with super-loud subwoofer "thump". Does yours do that, too?

It's the same whether I use default (holiday) light show or a custom light show. The "thump" is so loud that I'm afraid it'll blow out. I don't have it turned up all the way, either (I just leave it on default volume).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I believe I've heard something similar from a few videos. Something new to go look at too, go look at your bass/treble controls - there is a new sub-woofer setting on the left. You may need to dial it back some.

While you are there - there is a new Easter egg - turn the Bass up to 8.0 and then adjust the sub-woofer up to the top you will get new descriptions - "11" or "Slappin" or "Wub-Wub" or "BOOOOM".


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes mine does the thump as does my wife’s


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I get the thump too.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Aug 18, 2017)

I get the same thump also, even in non-factory lightshows


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I wonder if the thump is meant to knock water off of the car before opening things. 🙃


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Scared the heck out of me the first time. Happens even if you turn the volume down. I hope it doesn't hurt the speakers.


----------



## sorphin (6 mo ago)

JWardell said:


> Scared the heck out of me the first time. Happens even if you turn the volume down. I hope it doesn't hurt the speakers.


Likewise.. I've now switched out my stock sub.. so i'm going to be even more leary of it because i don't want to damage the JL sub.. It's even worse when you're in a small garage in a triplex.


----------

